# Shooting video with T6??



## rwalsh81 (Jan 11, 2019)

Ok so I've been googling and seen that for the most part shooting video is so-so with the T6 and I can get just about 30 minutes of video.  But that's all I really need for something I want to do tomorrow night.  But here's where I need some help...

I'm going to try to film a concert my wife is in for my folks who are traveling.  To get decent sound if I buy a mic will it still work if I plug it into the standard 3.5 plug where I would usually use my triggers?


----------



## CherylL (Jan 11, 2019)

I have a Videomic Pro I used with my T4i and now with a Canon 5D mark iii.  You could run a few tests with what you have to hear the audio quality.  When I was testing mics, I set up about 20 ft from the TV and recorded using the different settings on the mic.  I had an old used mic at the time and was comparing the two.


----------



## TCampbell (Jan 15, 2019)

It needs to be a “powered” microphone (such as the Rode Videomic Pro).  A non-powered mic (such as the Rode Videomic “Go”) would “work” except it would force all the mic gain to be handled in camera ... and that will result in background hiss.  A “powered” mic will do a much better job (a Rode Videomic Pro takes a small battery.)


----------



## Dacaur (Jul 4, 2019)

The Canon T6 doesn't have a microphone port. Plugging it into the remote trigger port won't work. If it's a T6i or s, then it's mic port will be just below the remote port.


----------



## ac12 (Jul 4, 2019)

There is a lot of good info in the camera manual, including if you have or do NOT have a mic-in jack.


----------

